# webroot and Malwarebytes



## manuela35 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello,


I was wondering if it is ok to have both, the Webroot internet security essentials with virus, plus the upgraded malwarebyte program.

Thank you


----------



## L8ians (Sep 15, 2008)

You can have the Antivirus turned on all the time but u can use the malwarebyte once in a while..


----------



## manuela35 (Oct 27, 2009)

L8ians said:


> You can have the Antivirus turned on all the time but u can use the malwarebyte once in a while..


Thank you, I been running both, webroot is on all the time, malwarebytes deletes IP's that are suspicious and blocks those...

So my question is, would that interfere?So far I had no problems and malwarebytes is not a virus program, that is why I was wondering....

Thank you for any answers.....


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The general rule is "one firewall, one antivirus and many antispyware", so you're ok.

You only need one firewall and one antivirus because any more would cause conflicts and slowdowns.

You can have several antispyware programs installed, but you should only allow one of them to be scanning in the background in realtime, and use the others for manual scans every now and again. This is to prevent unnecessary slowdown of your computer.


----------



## manuela35 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you very much..


----------

